# Star Wars Complete Bluray Collection



## 727 (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't know why but I'm really interested in this; I just want to see what they changed and how significant of an upgrade the visuals got. Plus it also gives me the excuse to try to watch ALL the movies in one day.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 12, 2011)

Pre-ordered the moment it came out on Amazon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just gotta sort out Amazon declining my card then they can actually post it


----------



## bowser (Sep 12, 2011)

This is great, but I'm also waiting for the re-release in 3D


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2011)

Complete with some recent changes... 








Oh what am I complaining about anyway, I know I'll be all like *shut up and take my money* (as soon as I have any money, at least).


----------



## Satangel (Sep 12, 2011)

Epic purchase for the for the fans, but I'm not interested. Personally I don't want to rewatch the Starwars films, they just aged really bad IMHO and I've seen them all already. I don't want to view them again.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 12, 2011)

Must get *drool*


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 12, 2011)

Not interesting. I would save my money over this. It is just movie.


----------



## Nebz (Sep 12, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Not interesting. I would save my money over this. It is just movie.


I'd understand if you just weren't interested but to label it "just a movie" is almost as if you're begging for attention. Star Wars is obviously an extremely popular series and this is a nice collection item for those that love it. It means a little more than just a movie to others, especially myself, since some seem to have grown up with it as personal favorites and may actually love the themes these movies carry.
#JustSaying


On topic, this is my excuse to buy a Blu-Ray player. Should I go with a PS3 or just some other popular branded device?


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> It is just movie.


All movies are "just a movie." Are you saying people shouldn't buy movies?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 12, 2011)

I will be buying this for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Its time I watch episode 4-5 properly


----------



## luke_c (Sep 12, 2011)

It works out such a bargain at only about £10 per episode, then there's the three bonus disks with countless hours of extra content! Purchase of the year for me.
Still don't know why people moan about all the changes.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 12, 2011)

I understand your curiousity, but please, *don't*.

Giving George Lucas any more money on these re-edits is just encouraging him to do more. I'm afraid the day may come when South Park's joke about "Lucas digitally inserting ewoks into Raiders of the Lost Ark" may come to pass.

If it does, I shall weep.

EDIT:

For those interested in watching the movies, by all means go for it. But do yourself a service and watch the original, uncut releases; the digital editing only distracts and detracts from the movies themselves.

The added scene with Jabba and Han Solo (fixing an old deleted scene), however, is the exception; definitely catch that online afterwards.


----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> The added scene with Jabba and Han Solo (fixing an old deleted scene), however, is the exception; definitely catch that online afterwards.


The one where Han steps on Jabba's tail? I think it's best to avoid that one.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 13, 2011)

It's been a while, so I don't really remember that part.

Anyway, it still is worth seeing because it uses the CG to bring to life an old deleted scene from the movie. It isn't essential, and it doesn't add a whole lot to the movie, but it is cool to see that old footage. 

It's on youtube, I'm sure; catch it there, and avoid the box set.


----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2011)

The original scene had a human actor playing Jabba, and Han even calls him a "wonderful human being." In the theatrical remasters (and the DVD), the scene was "fixed" and readded, but there's a problem: in the original scene, Han is walking around human Jabba, too close to fit the CGI Jabba's tail later on. So they "solved" this problem by having Han walk _over_ Jabba. As someone said: given the situation, and Jabba's power and reputation and temperament, it's the equivalent of coming to Don Corleone to ask for an extension on your debt deadline, and then kicking him in the nuts. 


Original scene. 

Remastered scene. 


Also, the CGI Jabba looks horrible.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 13, 2011)

If anyone has this, who shoots first this time?

Also, is it true that they inserted new footage into the end of Return of the Jedi? I saw a youtube vid claiming to be the new footage, in which the famous scene where...hold on, ancient spoiler alert.



Spoiler



Where Darth Vader betrays the Emperor and throws him off the balcony, he's usually silent. Apparantly now he screams out 'NO!' a few times as he sees Luke being frazzled. Like Lucas hasn't brutally raped this franchise enough.



Seriously, Lucas needs to fuck off and stop desecrating Star Wars. It needs to be put to rest. The movies are constantly rereleased and butchered. The merchandise has already earned him enough money to buy the moon to carve a superlaser design into it, and the games are getting consistantly worse. I draw your attention to Force Unleashed 2, which was shorter than its predecessor and yet pointlessly padded and repetitive at the same time.


----------



## BionicC (Sep 13, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Also, is it true that they inserted new footage into the end of Return of the Jedi? I saw a youtube vid claiming to be the new footage, in which the famous scene where...hold on, ancient spoiler alert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, Lucasfilm officially confirmed it after footage hit YouTube:

http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/08/...rn-of-the-jedi/


----------



## Gahars (Sep 13, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> The original scene had a human actor playing Jabba, and Han even calls him a "wonderful human being." In the theatrical remasters (and the DVD), the scene was "fixed" and readded, but there's a problem: in the original scene, Han is walking around human Jabba, too close to fit the CGI Jabba's tail later on. So they "solved" this problem by having Han walk _over_ Jabba. As someone said: given the situation, and Jabba's power and reputation and temperament, it's the equivalent of coming to Don Corleone to ask for an extension on your debt deadline, and then kicking him in the nuts.
> 
> 
> Original scene.
> ...



I'm not saying the scene is great or well done (I hate the CGI alterations), just that it is worth checking out for the unused footage with Harrison Ford.

I would never call it canon, or say it's worth buying the dvds over, just an interesting scene to go on youtube and watch. That's it.


----------



## 727 (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm looking forward to when it shows up at...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 20, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Where Darth Vader betrays the Emperor and throws him off the balcony, he's usually silent. Apparantly now he screams out 'NO!' a few times as he sees Luke being frazzled. Like Lucas hasn't brutally raped this franchise enough.


Seriously?

Wow, massively bad move. 



Spoiler



The silence adds more to the scene than any speech could.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 20, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



George Lucas didn't get the memo, apparently.

I don't know what's worse; the added no in ROTJ or the scream he added (so infamous he actually agreed to remove it) scream when Luke falls down the shaft in Empire.


----------

